# w8 de cat and de baffle



## philcred (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anyone tried or done a de cat on a w8.
I want to but the o2 sensors may pick up there is an emissions problem and throw the engine check light on.
Please let me know if anyone has done this.
Maybe a high flow cat is the answer. 
To day I de-bowled my exhausts.lol
Basically I cut the tops off and took out the baffles on both rear boxes and cut the center box off and put straight through pipes on.
I was after a more deeper low tone noise which I got but it sounds just like a Ferrari 360 on the mid to high engine note. 
On kick down it does draw a lot of attention.
I will post pics soon.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: w8 de cat and de baffle (philcred)*

I don't think anyone makes high-flow after-market cats. The stock ones are relatively high flow as it is. The real exhaust restrictions are the rear mufflers and the pipe/muffler diameters. I dropped my exhaust at the clamps just under the engine and installed an X-pipe, Magna-Flow dual in/out muffler in the middle to act as resonator and straight-thru Magna-Flow rear mufflers with the stock tips welded on - pipes & mufflers are all 2.5" diameter. If you don't use an X-pipe to smoothen out the exhaust pulses, you'll wind up with a car that sounds like a big-bore VR6 when it can sound so much better....


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: w8 de cat and de baffle (VWGUY4EVER)*

I'm hear to tell you it works unbelievable. 
Cut my cats out and put 3" HD pipe in place of both. 
H piped the resonator
twin 2 1/2" high flow mufflers. no tips, just pipe
now getting 23 mpg on the highway vs 16 before on my 2000 mile trips.
Raspy but i like the mpg gains.
Also solid custom engine mount and trans mount I made make take off even. I need to do a clutch and drop the duel mass flywheel next


----------

